# Started English Setter for sale- $1500



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Maggie is a 3 yr old FDSB registered, OFA good female English Setter. All shots and licensing current, with records. She is an excellent upland bird finder, experienced on wild and farm pheasant, and forest grouse, with some exposure to chukar, sage grouse, and sharpies. She is intense and focused while hunting and a real sweetie at home. Great pedigree: All Havelock (including CH Havelock Blacksmith) on the sire's side and all Performer (including CH The Performer) on the dam's side.

Included with Maggie is a 5'x10'x6' Powder River kennel, an igloo-style dog house, a large travel crate, and a Dogtra 200NCP training collar set.

It breaks my heart to let go of her, but life changes require it. This combo deal is worth much more than I'm asking, but I'm hoping to place her with a good hunting, dog loving family. A great way to get started or build your "pack" without breaking the bank.

Please PM me with questions or interest.

Here are some pics of Maggie in action:

On point this winter:









Training along the Provo last summer (while still nursing a litter of fine pups):









On a rooster in heavy cover last fall:


----------

